# PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## CentaX (5. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant*

Ohne eure Schleichwerbung (die wahrscheinlich der einzige Grund ist, wieso es diese news gibt  ) wärs sogar richtig toll gewesen... -.-
Verdient ihr nich schon genug Kohle mit der ganzen bannerwerbung und Crysis- news?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant*

Ich finde auch, dass der Hinweis auf Nowdio Schleichwerbung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Computec scheint es im Moment ja nicht gerade gut zu gehen. brokr - Das ewige Börsenspiel Da macht man schon mal so Sachen. Aber trotzdem finde ich das nicht gerade fair und man kann sich sein Geschäft langfristig besser erhalten, wenn man auf einem hohen Niveau bleibt und seine Kunden nicht vergrault/verarscht.


----------



## savage-fg (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant*

Sollte das internet und sowie deren Inhalte nicht für alle Nutzer umsonst sein ? so wollte es mal der Erfinder des Internetzes ,oder war es nur der zugang ?


----------



## Zed012 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant*

Nowdio gehört zu Computec Nowdio


----------



## Diweex (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Lizenzgebühren für Musikdownloads bleiben konstant*



> Über das salomonische Urteil des *CRB* freut sich auch...


Denk da hat sich n Fehler eingeschlichen (im Text heißt es CBR)


----------

